# Li-Po Receiver Pack



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm running a 350mah 7.4v li-po pack with a regulator running 13.5 oval. My question is between heats can I just recharge the pack or should I discharge first and then charge. Or can I skip the charging and just re-peak the pack.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

350mAh pack should easily last you all day without recharging.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Hankster, new to li-po. Do they have to be discharged after I'm finished racing for the day and should I leave any charge in them till next week


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

I ran 430 mah lipo's all last year in promod,no regulator,roughly 70 mah used per 4 minute run. Only charged once at the start of the day.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

t4, from what I hear about LIPOs... NEVER discharge them - just recharge them.

(Others correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## xxxgearjammer (Apr 30, 2006)

nope that sounds right do discharging them... and yes you could recharge thoes lipos if you really wanted to but i dont think you should need to...


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I was thinking the pack would last a full day of racing but wasn't sure. Guess I'll just have to give it a try. Thanks guys!


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

What kind of receiver pack are you going to use and do you have a link?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm going to use a Thunder Power li-po 350mah 7.4v receiver pack and they have a website. You need a regulator to get the voltage down to 6v, I'm using the Losi high voltage regulator with the switch that I bought thru amain hobbies. The battery I found at Amazon! Hope this helps.

Greg


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/16549

http://www.amazon.com/Thunder-Power-Lithium-Polymer-Battery/dp/B000PEJJGW/ref=sr_1_1/103-1190415-4522213?ie=UTF8&s=toys-an
d-games&qid=1192030712&sr=8-1

Here are the links


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Do you really need a voltage regulator? 6 cells have more voltage the a 2 cell lipo.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

but with 6 cells, the voltage gets to the receiver through the ESC, where a receiver pack plugs right into the receiver...

I think the ESC's have a voltage regulator in them to only send 5 or 6 volts to the receiver...(Not sure - don't run a receiver pack...but that's what I've heard)


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Don,like i mentioned,no regulator needed,i ran my lipo rec.packs all last year in promod.

You guys coming up in a few weeks? i'll be running 10.5 lipo and 17'5 lipo


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I remember the first time you ran it. It was at Stockton. I was all most sure that you just plugged it in. It worked great. 
Won't be able to race until Dec. Josh is taking a short-term class that has classes on Sat. and Sun.  

Go LIPO!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm running 4 cell guys with a digital servo that needs the 6v in HRS mode on my Futaba radio therefore the need for the receiver pack. Raced without the receiver pack a few times, sometimes I could finish the 4 minutes sometimes I dumped close to the end of the race.


----------

